# مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!



## n880 (8 أبريل 2007)

إن مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي هو أمر مقدس من الله . هو رباط روحي يرتبط فيه رجل واحد وإمرأة واحدة، ويعرف هذا الرباط بالزواج، الذي يتساوى فيه كل من المرأة والرجل فيكون كل منهما مساويا ومكملا للاخر وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة: "لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكونا جسدا واحدا". (تكوين 24:2). فكلمات الله تعني أنه عندما يتزوج رجل بامرأة فإنه يكملها وهي تكمله، ويذوب كيان كل واحد منهما بالاخر في المحبة المتبادلة والتفاهم، وذلك بحسب وصيته القائلة: عندما يتزوج رجل بإمرأة فانهما "ليسا في ما بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد" (متى 6:19) وهذا يعني ان رباط الزواج يجب أن يدوم بين الرجل والمرأة في محبة الله ومخافته، إذ ينبغي على الرجل أن لا ينظر إلى زوجته بأنها أدنى منه مرتبة أو أنها عبدة للمتعة الجسدية والخدمة المنزلية، فهي نصفه الاخر الذي يكمله وواجب عليه أن يحافظ على هذا النصف محافظة تامة كما يحافظ على نفسه ويحبه كما يحب نفسه تماما. كما ينبغي على المرأة أن تحافظ على زوجها كما تحافظ على نفسها تحبه وتحترمه وتحافظ على قدسية الزواج وعليها أن تنتظر اليه كنصفها الاخر المكمل لها وكحصن لها يدافع عنها ويصونها لانه كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة فكذلك الرجل هو رأس المرأة فعلى كل من الرجل والمرأة أن يحب شريكه كنفسه والمفروض أن يدوم هذا الرباط الزوجي رباط مقدس حتى الموت لان ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان (متى 6:19) هذا هو مفهوم الزواج في الدين المسيحي. 

هل يسمح الدين المسيحي الزواج من فتاة غير مسيحية أو العكس؟ 

الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن ذلك في رسالة كورنثوس الثانية 14:6 ،15 قائلاً: "لا تدخلوا مع غير المؤمنين تحت نير واحد. فأي إرتباط بين البر والإثم؟ وأية شركة بين النور والظلام؟ وأي تحالف للمسيح مع إبليس؟ وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع الغير المؤمن؟". أما ما ذكر في رسالة بطرس الأولى1:3-2 "كذلك أيتها الزوجات إخضعن لأزواجكن حتى وإن كان الزوج غير مؤمن بالكلمة، تجذبه زوجته إلى الإيمان، بتصرفها اللائق، دون كلام. وذلك حين يلاحظ سلوكها الطاهر ووقارها." هذه النصيحة لهؤلاء المتزوجين الغير مؤمني بالرب يسوع المسيح، ثم يحدث أن يؤمن أحدهم، ويقول الكتاب للذي آمن أن يمكث مع شريك حياته ويُظهر إيمانه بأعماله الحسنه للطرف الآخر عسى أن يرى مجد الله ويؤمن. 

كم زوجة يجب على الرجل ان يتزوج بحسب تعاليم الإنجيل المقدس؟ 

إن التعاليم المسيحية المستمدة من الإنجيل المقدس تُعلم إنه على الرجل ان يرتبط بزوجة واحدة فقط فالزواج بحسب مفهوم الدين المسيحي هو سنة مقدسة رتبها الله ، يرتبط فيها الرجل والمرأة برباط روحي يعرف برابطة الزواج. وفي هذه الرابطة المقدسة يتساوى الرجل والمرأة، ويكون كل واحد منهما مكملا للآخر، وذلك بحسب شريعة الله القائلة "لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونا جسداً واحداً" (تكوين 24:2). 

وهكذا نلاحظ ان الزواج في الدين المسيحي أمر مقدس وتطلق عليه الكنيسة المسيحية لقب "سرّ الزواج". وعلى الرجل أن يقترن بامرأة واحدة يكون واياها كانهما جسد واحد ينمو في المحبة والتفاهم والتضحية ومخافة الله.


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

شكرا على اهتمامك بهذا الموضوع اللى يمكن اكتر الناس مش فاهمة معناه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## n880 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

شكرآ لكي أختي merola و الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sam_msm (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

كلام جميل جدآ الرواج فى المسيحية سر مقدس , والسر يكون له نعمة خاصة ,وهو أنه فى سر الاكليل ,يحل الروح القدس على الزوجين , وبالتالى يعطى كل منهما نعمه خاصة حتى يقبل كل منهما الاخر , والحقيقة الزواج سر يساعد الانسان على أدراك محبة الله بصورة عملية . 
فالزوج تكون محبة المسيح مكشوفه له وبمعونة روح الله ولذلك من فيض محبة الله فيه يقدم لزوجته الحب , وعندما ترى الزوجة كم أن زوجها يشتاق لها ويحبها تدرك كم تكون محبة الله لها , وبالتالى تبادل الزوج الحب , والزوج يتعامل مع أولاده ويصبر على تعليمهم وأعمالهم الغير الائقة  , وذلك كما يعمل الله معه ويصبر عليه , وهكذا ينعكس عمل الله فى الانسان على تعاملات الزوج مع زوجته ومع أولاده وبالتالى تظهر حياة الله فى الاسرة المسحية وبطريقة عملية ,
الاب "صورة الله" الآب "محبة متدفقة لا تتوقف, ناحية الزوجة وهى صورة الله الابن "الذى يستقيل المحبة ويخضع بالحب والتساوى وهكذاتعكس الاسرة صورة الله وهذا هو الهدف من سر الزيجه


----------



## n880 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

أخي sam  msm أهلا و سهلا بك في منتدانا و أتمنى لك وقتآ مباركآ من خلال وجودك بين اخوتك و أصلي من أجل أن تكون عضوآ مميزآ من خلال اسهاماتك و أن تكون سبب بركه لكثيرين .........سلام و نعمه .


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

هكذا نلاحظ ان الزواج في الدين المسيحي أمر مقدس وتطلق عليه الكنيسة المسيحية لقب "سرّ الزواج". وعلى الرجل أن يقترن بامرأة واحدة يكون واياها كانهما جسد واحد ينمو في المحبة والتفاهم والتضحية ومخافة الله.

بصراحه الموضوع كله كلام جميل اوى 

شكراااا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك

يا n880​


----------



## n880 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

أختي w-candyshop-s أنا أتفق معكي بكل ما تفضلتي به و نصلي من أجل أن يبقى هذا الرباط المقدس أساس لهذا البيت المسيحي .


----------



## †السريانيه† (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

اكيد الزواج في المسيحيه امر مقدس وفيه  يترك الرجل امه
واباه ويلتحق بزوجته ويكونوا جسدا واحد   .....
موضوع جميل الرب يبارك فيكم​


----------



## man4truth (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

*شكرا​*


----------



## man4truth (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

*شكرا​*


----------



## man4truth (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

*شكرا​*


----------



## jesus_son (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع بجد
شكرا ليك يا n880
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sam_msm (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفهوم الزواج في المسيحية !!!!!!*

*اشكرك أخى n880 على شعورك الجميل , وأنا الحقيقة متشكر انكم تقبلونى وسطكم ,اتمتع بمحبة المسيح الى فيكم.*


----------



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2013)

عندي تعقيب
القديسة مونيكا علي حد علمي اجبرت علي الزواج من غير مسيحي
و كان شخص شرير بس اخيرا ربنا جزاها خيرا بأن زوجها أمن و كذلك ابنها طبعا القديس اغسطينوس


----------

